# Some Apistogramma Borelli questions



## KonaBoy (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, my new plan is to put a pair of these in my 10 gallon. I do have a few questions though. First, I heard that they'll need caves, but how big in diameter? I have a bunch of PVC pipe I could use, I just don't know how big the diameter should be. Secondly, what is the ideal temperature for these guys? I've read 69-75? Also, would live plants be okay in here? I want this tank to look natural, but I'm not sure what their natural habitat looks like. Thanks for the help,

Cory


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I doubt I'm very qualified to answer your questions, having only a pair of Apisto's myself, but I would imagine pvc piping is fine. I just used driftwood and rocks to create caves etc. and my female expanded it by moving gravel around.

Mine are healthy and have about 30-40 fry about a week old in with them at 26 Celcius. It is also a planted tank with various moss, pondweed, hairgrass, pygmy chain sword, anubias, crypts and hygro polysperma. I think they would appreciate the live plants very much.

I would think a 10g tank would be too small for them though, but that is only my opinion. I have mine in a 20g and find it a bit tight for them.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

For Apistos to survive and thrice the require live plants. As for spawning they do like caves and PVC piping is fine for that. You can also make some caves from slate. They will lay their eggs in a cave or on a flat surface such as the roof of the cave if there are no other predators around.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Keep them at around 78 celsius. Plants are important. Try to keep them in a little forest. It can be a cheap forest- just make sure its there.

Also pairs are not a great idea its a polygamous fish and a 10 gallon is tight


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah yes, forgot to mention that. My apisto's are Papagei, which aren't polygamus whereas Borelli prefer a harem.


----------

